
Angular Architecture Patterns and Best Practices (That Help to Scale) - kiyanwang
https://dev.to/angular/angular-architecture-patterns-and-best-practices-that-help-to-scale-507m
======
mrlkts
The article seems to be offline for me, but after googling the title I could
find it on the angular-academy site[0].

[0] [https://angular-academy.com/angular-architecture-best-
practi...](https://angular-academy.com/angular-architecture-best-practices)

